# APR Presents Audi C6 S6 5.2L FSI V10 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Audi S6 (C6) 5.2L FSI V10 ECU Upgrade*
*Product Page*
C6 S6 5.2L FSI V10 ECU Upgrade
Volkswagen Automotive Group's C6 S6 5.2L FSI is the world's
premiere 10 cylinder direct injection engine and APR has developed
premiere performance enhancements to compliment VAG's 
achievement. APR's expertly recalibrated engine management 
upgrades result in an even more enjoyable, powerful and efficient 
operation with no loss of life or use.








91 Octane (R+M)/2 Performance Chart 
93 Octane (R+M)/2 Performance Chart
Not only does our Stage I ECU Upgrade give you higher peak numbers
of 453 horsepower and 460lb-ft. of torque, but also gains of up to 20 
horsepower are available at higher rpms! APR's ECU Upgrade is the best 
power per dollar modification for the Audi C6 S6 5.2L FSI V10 and gives it 
just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the 
limits. With factory like smoothness and drivability APR's ECU Upgrade 
will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.
*Features*
Higher Engine Power Output
Higher Engine Torque Output
Speed Limiter Removed
Faster Throttle Response
Optimized Air Fuel Ratio
Optimized Ignition Timing
Quicker 0-60 Times
Faster and Quicker 1/4 th mile times
Left-Foot Breaking
No ECU/TCU Torque Limitations
Component protection and hardware safety strategies remain intact
Testpipe/High Flow Catalyst software available
*Every stage is offered with the following calibrations:*
_Choose up to 4 calibrations*_
Stock Mode :: Identical calibration from the factory
Valet Mode :: Reduced power/speed/rpm mode for valet services
APR Performance 91 Octane (R+M)/2 Mode
APR Performance 93 Octane (R+M)/2 Mode
_*Customers purchasing the APR ECU upgrade will be entitled to a fully 
loaded ECU when it becomes available at no additional charge_
*Every Stage is also offered with the following options*:*
Program switching :: Switch between performance modes without external hardware
Security Lockout :: Disable program switching and hide APR software
Fault Code Erase :: Clear fault codes
Anti-Theft :: ECU Kill Switch - When enabled, throttle is disabled for an extra level of security! 
_*Customers purchasing the APR ECU upgrade will be entitled to all four 
features when it becomes available at no additional charge_
*Pricing is as follows for the North American Market*
$799*
_*Customers purchasing the APR ECU upgrade will be entitled to a fully 
loaded ECU when it becomes available at no additional charge_
Additional Calibrations:
Included FREE* (normally +$149) - Two Calibrations
Included FREE* (normally +$219) - Three Calibrations
Included FREE* (normally +$289) - Four Calibrations
_*Customers purchasing the APR ECU upgrade will be entitled to up to four 
calibrations when it becomes available at no additional charge_
Additional Features:
Included FREE* (normally +$59) - Security Lockout
Included FREE* (normally +$59) - Fault Code Erase
Included FREE* (normally +$199) - Anti-Theft
Included FREE* - Program switching with purchase of 2 or more programs. 
_*Customers purchasing the APR ECU upgrade will be entitled to all four 
options when it becomes available at no additional charge_
*How to Purchase*
APR provides two easy and painless methods to purchase your ECU Upgrade. You may visit any 
APR Dealer for local installation while you wait or you can remove your ECU and send it directly to APR Headquarters 
for installation. Typically your ECU is returned the same day we receive it. For ECU removal 
instructions see our Customer Support page.
If you're sending your ECU in to us, please print out and complete the order form below. Be 
sure to indicate which programs you would like to purchase, as well as the other information 
requested. APR ECU Modification Order Form


----------

